# Diesel Cruze Won't Start After Oil Change



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Post quote from thread that loaded to blank screen:
> 
> 
> I managed to get a response from Brandon Stone on the Facebook group while I was at the shop. He said he had the same problem and it was his EGR valve that was stuck. I got them to check this at the shop and that was the problem. They released the valve and it started no problem. It must have just been a massive coincidence that it did it immediately after the oil change because I've never had a mechanical problem with the car.
> ...


Perhaps a picture of this EGR valve? ...and maybe its location for fellow non-mechanics here, thanks.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

pacolino said:


> Perhaps a picture of this EGR valve? ...and maybe its location for fellow non-mechanics here, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


Drivers side, rear of engine. Right below the valve cover.


----------

